# What "dishing" bits are there?



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

An effort to produce a smooth lipped cavity on a wooden surface (like the 'engraved' bit of the seat in a wooden chair, or a bowl-like cavity with rounded bottom, or a smooth lipped and straight-botttom cavity) prompt me for the use of a router, but I can't say I saw or thought of any proper bits or jigs. Any ideas ??? I nned to get to work fast, I need to make about 15 presents for my colleagues and juniors for Christmas.

With thanks


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dimitri, there is nothing wrong with your command of English, only my lack of imagination. Any chance of a sketch, as we say here, "a picture is worth a thousand words"


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think you will find what you are looking for here: MLCS Dish Cutters, V-Groove, Sign Lettering, Router Letter Template Set, Sign Carving


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

While you are on the site that Mike suggested, have a look at their templates, too. As you can see, they are easy to make on your own.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Harry, thank you for your interest; more or less, the link Mike and Gene gave here points to the kind of bits I need. This covers the needs for the Christmas presents I need to make; the only cavity they do not cover, is the sort of bowl I was thinking about. The idea emerged from a project on a book by Alan Peters, "Cabinet Making, The Professional Approach", where he incorporates a bowl on a bench, hand-carved; this I never tried, and most probably never will, but it made think of how to make a router do the job. Tonight, as I was drawing some other of my projects, I thought that this jig would have to let the router move on the surface of a sphere. So, if we need to carve a bowl of, say, 24cm diameter, and 6 cm depth, we need to provide a suitable suspension of the router motor (remove all bases, plunge handles, bells, whistles - and for you Harry the LEDs as well), then make a collar with a three-point suspension anchorage (holes on metallic 'ears' 120o apart, suspend the router from three equidistant threads and hang the point the 3 meet from a rigid anchorage, adjustable to your delight, with a total radius such that will let us have our bowl carved on the bench. I will draw some things to demonstrate what I mean.

Mike and Gene, thank you very much, you pointed the answer to some of my problems.

Please give me some time to draw and scan - thanks again

D


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harry, 2 pics for a million words*

This is the pic from the backcover of the book - this guy is beyond words - he deals with wood as if it were some kind of dough you can mold to any shape.

Harry, my drawing is not very good, but I hope you get the message - I am really curious to see what you can come up with.

Thanks again 

D


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

One other member (from your side of the pond) did it the same way almost but he hung the router from a chain and cut the bowl out..it's been a year or two, so I don't have the link for it..


===



Dimitri M said:


> This is the pic from the backcover of the book - this guy is beyond words - he deals with wood as if it were some kind of dough you can mold to any shape.
> 
> Harry, my drawing is not very good, but I hope you get the message - I am really curious to see what you can come up with.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dimitri, the way to carve out your bowl is not with a dish cutter; you need a ball shaped cutter and a circle jig. Start at the largest diameter and make one pass. Adjust your circle jig to be slightly smaller and increase the depth of cut slightly. Keep repeating this process until you have to add a collet extension. Work your way down until you just have a 75 mm "dowel" left in the center of the cut. Now it is time to switch to the ski jig to finish the carving.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

There's a video on youtube of a Japanese guy using the chain suspension router method, but I can't find it at the moment.
Some where I have a drawing of a more stable jig for doing the same thing. I'll try to upload it.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Something like this should work. The top part would be free to move in any direction and the bottom part should be fixed. Router mounted in the centre. Probably a half round coving bit would be best.
I haven't tried it but I did find an article once where a guy was using something like it to make a fancy cabinet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just one more way to get the job done
Craftsman Router-Recreator

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/31439-i-need-bunch-help.html#post255923

We all have bowls in the kitchen that's your template, the fixture will copy anything you put under it,,you don't need to buy the fixture you can make your own and you will have total control over the router..I would suggest using the ball end router bit..you can get them in many sizes.. (3/8" to 1 1/2" )

6 PC ELITE PLUNGE BALL GROOVING ROUTER BIT SET 1/2 SHK | eBay

==


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dimitri, as much as I love the router, it is my main tool, I can't help feeling that the lathe is the right tool for your particular job. I'm sure that as an orthopaedic surgeon you always choose the correct tool for the job at hand!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

That makes me recall the guy on youtube using both tools to make a a 4ft.to 5ft diam. bowl so to say the best of both world things 

===



harrysin said:


> Dimitri, as much as I love the router, it is my main tool, I can't help feeling that the lathe is the right tool for your particular job. I'm sure that as an orthopaedic surgeon you always choose the correct tool for the job at hand!


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Dimitri, as much as I love the router, it is my main tool, I can't help feeling that the lathe is the right tool for your particular job. I'm sure that as an orthopaedic surgeon you always choose the correct tool for the job at hand!


I think his plan was to make a bench similar to the pic he posted, hence, not really feasible to spin a bench off centre in a lathe.
That's my take on it anyway.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

15 benches as presents, interesting!


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Lots of thanks to you all, for your interest, your time and your suggestions.

Gavin, you are not far from the truth, I am writing below my real plans instead of asking theoreticquestions.

Harry, I am not going to give away 15 benches a Christmas presents, but the bits I will use are impossible to turn on the lathe.

Let me clear the picture: I have many - and they cost me nothing - offcuts from cypress, about 3cm thick, and they can easily be made to serve as small chopping blocks (e.g. for serving cheese), and when turned over, they should have one small bowl carved onto them and two circular sockets for 2 small glasses ( to serve walnuts and raki, a strong drink, very traditional and very popular here in Crete). This is the confession of my full guilt. The round sockets for the glasses is a straightforward template job. A pin-on-base template will produce the hollow template and this will let me cut the glass sockets. I have tried the "bowl" by rotating the workpiece under the radial arm saw, and it produced something not too bad, but still in need of work.

If you please give me some time I will take some photos andpost them here. Need to go now, no more playtime.

Best wishes


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

*Seat dishing jig*

How about one of these ?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Peter, isn't that an electric potato peeler? :jester:


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Nah ! Swinging ski jig !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Peter, you give new wings to my imagination !!! But still, this wonderful bit of engineering you created, will make a cylindrical and not spherical cavity.

Thinking of it, if a large jig with suspension is to be avoided, only a reverse heimshpere with equal diameter should be enough to make the spherical bowl into the wood. But I can't materialize this thought.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

While we are on the subject of "dishing" I have a question. I am sure somebody in the forum knows what a Bombe' box is. I have plans for a couple of them where the concave is dished out with a table saw. Since I don't have a table saw is there a way to route out the concave with a router using a table or with a hand held router? I had also considered a circular saw, but how to hold everything in place in a safe manner escapes me. I may be in over my head here, but I like the looks of the Bombe' box and would like to tackle one in the near future.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

It can be done with the router table  and some the bits from 
Magnate
Or from
http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbide-Tools

Bombe Jewelry Box Part 1 - YouTube

But I will say you can buy some molding that will do the same job.

===



Ken Bee said:


> While we are on the subject of "dishing" I have a question. I am sure somebody in the forum knows what a Bombe' box is. I have plans for a couple of them where the concave is dished out with a table saw. Since I don't have a table saw is there a way to route out the concave with a router using a table or with a hand held router? I had also considered a circular saw, but how to hold everything in place in a safe manner escapes me. I may be in over my head here, but I like the looks of the Bombe' box and would like to tackle one in the near future.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

*photos to explain my problems*

Cheers everyone - I have been very busy and just now found the time to edit a bit the photos I took, so here they are:

As you can see, one thing I want to make is the chopping boards, another is the cover for that garden seat, a third one is a mobile coat hanger on castors, a fourth is a long dining table with four benches.

So far, taking all your suggestions into account, I will make a small (38mm diam) round template that will let me cut circular "sockets" on the boards for the glasses, using a straight bit - then a dishing bit to make a bigger (~120mm diam) "bowl" to put the cheese in, and another slightly smaller for the walnuts - I doubt if I will make it for Christmas for all 15 of my colleagues.

As for the various benches and tables, I am working on the know-how of inserting long dowels (upto 240mm long) to keep the planks from splinting - it is very difficult to use dowels so long, and very wonderful for me to explore the technical problems.

In another thread I will start giving detail sof my project and then we talk about it, hopefully.

Many thanks to all

D


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Dimitri M said:


> Peter, you give new wings to my imagination !!! But still, this wonderful bit of engineering you created, will make a cylindrical and not spherical cavity.


I see it working. The router is fixed on the swinging jig. The jig allows an arc to be cut into the wood underneath. Then the piece worked on is rotated slightly. Cut, rotate, cut rotate. After the the first depth is cut, plunge the router bit slightly and repeat.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dimitri M said:


> Cheers everyone - I have been very busy and just now found the time to edit a bit the photos I took, so here they are:
> 
> As you can see, one thing I want to make is the chopping boards, another is the cover for that garden seat, a third one is a mobile coat hanger on castors, a fourth is a long dining table with four benches.
> 
> ...


I just had to give it a go Dimitri and my conclusion is do it like in this photo but using a dish cutter in which case 15 will take very little time or decide on a different project!
Rather than the lazy Susan, if a small hole could be tolerated, a hole in the saw table and bottom of the wood and a pin inserted, would keep the wood perfectly flat and allow accurate rotation.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You may want to give the router bit below a try..with template for the outside of your router base and a plunge router..it will take two templates one for the router base to run in and a bigger one to support the router, just like a big guide in a small way.
You could say two base plates on your router..

===



1-pc 1/2" SH Horizontal Crown Molding Round Router Bit | eBay

===

===


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you all !!

Ralph, I still believe this jig you propose will not dig a spherical cut unless it is pinned somewhere that will force it to move the bit tip on a spherical route - and as the time is passing, I think it will have to be something more simple to make for Christmas presents.

Harry, I am very impressed by your results - and your equipment as well - and I will follow your advice. Now, on the technicalities: the dishing you produced with the special bit looks very impressive. I am tempted to try it at some stage in the future, but must point that I do not have a 1/2" collet, only 1/4" and 8mm. The use of the radial arm saw, as you very well pointed out, should not be advised for more than one reasons, the last one being that we don't readily see what damage it will do to the saw itself. Also, my radial arm saw is much smaller than yours, and I have kept all the guards on it, for obvious reasons.
Bob, the bit you pointed me to looks very promising from the point of view that if it is used on the circumference of a circular cut e.g. 1" deep and 5" across, it will produce a very shallow dishing effect, not much different to the one I made with the radial arm saw. Perhaps I need to move up to 1/2" routing, and I wonder if I will ever produce results as smooth as Harry did for the bottom of the pit he made.

Xmas presies will be a lot simpler, in the end, and as they need to give me a pleasure as well, with such pioneering ideas I see myself either swearing all the way to Christmas or giving the presents about the middle of March ...

D


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Why not go with the idea you have, but instead of making dished holes in the boards, just make them straight sides and flat bottomed holes. For that you just need a circle jig and an oversized base plate on your router.
That's the method I used to make this bowl which has a radius of about 12cm









I aslo found this jig over the weekend








I presume the bowl rotates on a central point.

Then there is a completely different tool you could use but it will rely on user skill to get the result you want. It's an arbortech wood grinder. I have it plus the mini version and it's a great tool for certain things.
Woodworking Online Store


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

My Oh My !!! Gavin, you made my day!!! By mixing the methods we talked about above, you made the pendulum to move the router on a circular arch, and by rotating the plate you create the spherical shape of thhe pit !!!! Gongratulations !!!
On the other hand, you showed a very nice bowl but the photo does not show whether the sides go down vertical (as you say) or not - a bowl with vertical sides is extremely difficult to clean - thus I need something to smooth the angle. If you notice all cooking trays, the smoother the curve between bottom and sides, the easier they are cleaned.

A million thanks !!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dimitri M said:


> Thank you all !!
> 
> Ralph, I still believe this jig you propose will not dig a spherical cut unless it is pinned somewhere that will force it to move the bit tip on a spherical route - and as the time is passing, I think it will have to be something more simple to make for Christmas presents.
> 
> ...


Dimitri, whilst a 1/4" or even an 8mm router is handy for many small jobs, for serious routing a 1/2" model with over 3 hp is essential, with the added advantage that an infinitely wider range of bits are readily available. I failed to mention that using the RAS for that dishing experiment was not only messy, but very slow, to remain a safe project, not much more than one half a mm per cut was found to be about right. This meant LOTS of turning the wood, my shoulders were quite painful by the time I was finished.
Perhaps one of my routing tutorials for beginners could be of interest to you.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Your interest seems as good as your expertise Harry, now I will call you a friend as I feel so about you. I don't know what the time is down under, here it is 13:38, I must rush into te operating theatre and I am also on call today . MANY MANY thanks for your tutorials - I will devour them Thursday night, until then it's medicine, medicine, medicine. 
Best wishes 

D


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You really are very kind in your praise, friend Dimitri.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

That's very scary way to use a RAS not say anything about using a lazy Susan on top of that, you said, look at the mess it made I would say you are lucky it was not a big red mess with one or two fingers in the mess, you best stay off the drugs when you go into the shop mate..they are making you do strange things.. the 10" saw blade is cutting tool not a carving tool..talk about carving they make and sale hand carving tools just for that type of job, take a look at many wooden chairs they have a spot for your butt in most them and they don't use a power saw to put it in place, some use a hand power grinder to get the butt dish in place.

==



harrysin said:


> I just had to give it a go Dimitri and my conclusion is do it like in this photo but using a dish cutter in which case 15 will take very little time or decide on a different project!
> Rather than the lazy Susan, if a small hole could be tolerated, a hole in the saw table and bottom of the wood and a pin inserted, would keep the wood perfectly flat and allow accurate rotation.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Dear Bob J, thank you for pointing the path of wisdom to all of us. If you take the time to browse through all this thread, you will undoubtedly conclude that all of us turn to power tools due to a lack of dexterity on manual expertise with 19th century honoured hand tools. I even showed the picture of a supreme craftsman (an artist rather) with hand-carved bowl on a bench. Speaking of myself, I found impossible to handle even a hand plane; I bought a good one, learned how to sharpen it, adjusted it this way and that way, bought a book about hand planes and read it all, studied the various gadgets and accessories and failed miserably at producing scrapes smooth enough to be used as mini scrolls (not to mention dove tails: mine look like badly fitted dentures!!!) Hence, the high rpm tools which will do the job quickly and accurately. And the RAS will rotate slowly over the wood, but as you see in my pic the result is poor sop I gave it up.

On the other hand, the very idea of a smoothly lipped bowl on a piece of plank looks very attractive to me; perhaps the generations of ancestors have armed my DNA to recognise it as a place where food is served, and so the mere sight of it makes me happy. I have not closed the matter yet.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Bob J, please let me ask one more question: you directed me towards a beautiful crown molding router bit on Ebay which I saw and marked for further study; I also had a look at the vendor's shop, where he displays hundreds of bits, BUT NOWHERE could I find the one you pointed out. How did you find it??

with thanks

D


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Dimitri M said:


> I even showed the picture of a supreme craftsman (an artist rather) with hand-carved bowl on a bench.


Don't be fooled. Pictures like that are set up for the photographer to snap a quick picture. They are not intended to document the process.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Single bit, 2 pc Set items in Super Carbide Tools store on eBay!

here's a link to some videos.Roy UnderHill is one of the guys that will do it all with hand tools
http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/schedule/video.html

==



Dimitri M said:


> Bob J, please let me ask one more question: you directed me towards a beautiful crown molding router bit on Ebay which I saw and marked for further study; I also had a look at the vendor's shop, where he displays hundreds of bits, BUT NOWHERE could I find the one you pointed out. How did you find it??
> 
> with thanks
> 
> D


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I have to say that this thread really got me thinking. Mainly it got me thinking where I put my arbortech mini grinder.
I eventually found it and decided to give Dimitri's idea a go.
The first one took about an hour from grabbing the oak blank to completed board/bowl.
The second was faster and the third took as long as the first even though it is bigger.
It took me a while to get the hang of the right pivoting wrist movement to use to create the dish, but eventually I got it. The mini grinder also has a sanding disk attachment which I used, and I also used a nylon brush attachment on the drill which makes the grain more prominent and leaves a burnished appearance.
I'd say this is definitely the tool for the job.
I also think the radial arm saw has potential with the right set up, and using one of these cmt cove cutting blades.









Dimitri, you might be interested to know that here in Croatia we also love cheese, olives and Rakija (Raki).


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> That's very scary way to use a RAS not say anything about using a lazy Susan on top of that, you said, look at the mess it made I would say you are lucky it was not a big red mess with one or two fingers in the mess, you best stay off the drugs when you go into the shop mate..they are making you do strange things.. the 10" saw blade is cutting tool not a carving tool..talk about carving they make and sale hand carving tools just for that type of job, take a look at many wooden chairs they have a spot for your butt in most them and they don't use a power saw to put it in place, some use a hand power grinder to get the butt dish in place.
> 
> ==


I really do appreciate your concern for my well being Bob, but like you, I have donkeys years of RAS experience and as I mentioned, I took only about 0.5mm (about 1/64") per cut, that's why it took so long. As for using the blade for carving, as you know, before you can rip on the RAS you have to turn the head sideways and draw the saw towards the front to "rout" a cove and I'm sure that's in the hand book. The mess was basically because I used a block of Jarrah which, whether sawn or routed, leaves red dust everywhere.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As an aside Dimitri, if you aren't familiar with the "Sawstop" perhaps you would watch the second video and tell me if, as an orthopaedic surgeon, YOU would be prepared to carry out a test!

Woodcraft Blog | Blog | SawStop Contractor Saw Now at Woodcraft.com


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

deleted, duplicate post


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

gav said:


> Well I have to say that this thread really got me thinking. Mainly it got me thinking where I put my arbortech mini grinder.
> I eventually found it and decided to give Dimitri's idea a go.
> The first one took about an hour from grabbing the oak blank to completed board/bowl.
> The second was faster and the third took as long as the first even though it is bigger.
> ...


You did a fine job Gav. using that carving tool invented right here in Western Australia. The CMT cove blade interested me, that is until I saw the $145.00 price tag!


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Our dicussion here has gone a very long way; as the matter is brought now, I would liketo add two little sentences to the endless safety issues, (please note that I started such a thread as soon as I joined the RouterForums)
sentence one: the amateur needs to apply different safety standards than the professional (NOTE >> DIFFERENT, not fewer or more), In my humble opinion, as they say in chat jargon, it is the lack of concentration that causes accidents. The amateur will never employ somebody else to saw off 100 planks to a given length , will never work in a hurry to deliver this chest of drawers, will never sacrifice a method because this way it costs less, etc. All you professionals who bought shoes for your children by eating saw dust for years know what I mean. I can sand a piece of wood till kingdom come, It doesn't cost me anything and nobody expects me to finish it. So, I have every reason to work at ease, call it a day when upset or tired, etc. thus, the safety measures are different here.
sentence two: as an orthopaedic surgeon, (very well put, Harry !!!) I handle a knife (and hammer, and drill, and screwdriver) next to arteries, nerves and all other tissues, and the precaution measure is only this: know what you do, see what you do and concentrate. That's it. Of course things have happened. But I never lifted in one arm the 9 kilo 1/2" router to do hand routing - a carpenter who did came to me with two fingers amputated as the tool jumped over a knot onto his other hand that was holding the wood block - a stair he was in a hurry to finish, and he had the smaller router in the boot of the car but was too much in a hurry to go get it.

Then, the video shows a superb safety thing; it's a blessing in disguise, it just ruins the blade (and the attachment mechanism on the axle, and the alignment, and the safety mechanism..) it could perhaps break down all your workshop and cover you all over in protective bubbles; and it is sold at some extra cost of course, but what are a few hundred bucks compared to your fingertips?? I have a chinese horrible table saw - it came with a bundle of meccano bits that were supposed to make a fence - no they didn't work properly. What I use to cut my cypress planks will make you laugh - but I see what I am doing, I work with wood only when I want to and I enjoy it - and this is the space only an amateur can fill - the things I do with wood I think no trademan will do, as they leave no profit. Objectively, the safety stop on this table saw is truly excellent -As for me, I will tell Santa in his ear, perhaps when I grow up a bit more...

And lead me not into temptation to philosophise, I was born in Athens and my long philosophic monologues will bore you to death - sorry I filled the page again

Gav, you made a wonderful reality of my plans - now make two small round recesses to hold two raki glasses on the other end of your oblong block, rub it with olive oil, put the cheese in the middle, the raisins and walnuts in the bowl end, go find the lady and tell her you want to get drunk!!! A hand-grinder, I have never seen one, it looks scaring but wildly beautiful to command !! The rubber brush - it looksfunny, like a toilet cleaner, but looks to do a great job on your carved bowl !!!

Bob J, I feel really tempted to buy this bit, I haven't seen one - even smaller, but still without a ball bearing so it will fit flush with the bottom of the pit - and unless I use your link to it, I can't find it no matter how much I browse in the guy's ebay shop - maybe I don't concentrate enough.

Raplh, if you see this guy's book and realise what he makes out of wood, you will stop woodworking and go to collect butterflies - I felt there are some things in this life that are just TOO MUCH to achieve - and this fellow is supreme and genuine - and presumably very expensive.

Going to bed - more patients tomorrow - one day i will show you some of my medical cases where you will appreciate what caprentry is needed in Orthopaedics. Many thanks to all of you for your kind comments and the interest you showed.

D


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It's on this web page,page 2 of 7, 4th..item, from the bottom.

Single bit, 2 pc Set items in Super Carbide Tools store on eBay!
==



Dimitri M said:


> Our dicussion here has gone a very long way; as the matter is brought now, I would liketo add two little sentences to the endless safety issues, (please note that I started such a thread as soon as I joined the RouterForums)
> sentence one: the amateur needs to apply different safety standards than the professional (NOTE >> DIFFERENT, not fewer or more), In my humble opinion, as they say in chat jargon, it is the lack of concentration that causes accidents. The amateur will never employ somebody else to saw off 100 planks to a given length , will never work in a hurry to deliver this chest of drawers, will never sacrifice a method because this way it costs less, etc. All you professionals who bought shoes for your children by eating saw dust for years know what I mean. I can sand a piece of wood till kingdom come, It doesn't cost me anything and nobody expects me to finish it. So, I have every reason to work at ease, call it a day when upset or tired, etc. thus, the safety measures are different here.
> sentence two: as an orthopaedic surgeon, (very well put, Harry !!!) I handle a knife (and hammer, and drill, and screwdriver) next to arteries, nerves and all other tissues, and the precaution measure is only this: know what you do, see what you do and concentrate. That's it. Of course things have happened. But I never lifted in one arm the 9 kilo 1/2" router to do hand routing - a carpenter who did came to me with two fingers amputated as the tool jumped over a knot onto his other hand that was holding the wood block - a stair he was in a hurry to finish, and he had the smaller router in the boot of the car but was too much in a hurry to go get it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Hear yeee - Oh hear yeee ....

We have been talking and talking, and this what I found today :
http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/trend..._type=Knowledge&id=22762&search_value=dishing

Dear all seasoned woodworkers, what is your opinion?? How muchof it can be done DIY? I am already thrilled but need to go now, more on the matter tonight !!!!

D


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Dear Harry, a lot of water has passed under the bridge since I last "talked" here, and I feel I owe you - and many others who showed interest - some explanation as to what happened to the dishing bits I asked about, about the 15 Christmas benches (!!!!) I was supposed to give out as presents, etc.
Please do not consider that I am inconsiderate - I am very busy in another - totally different - profession, as many of you know, and there is not much time or energy left for efficient wood rubbing, let alone the effort needed to photo, then upload,then photoshop, then save separately, then go into RF and finally see what the results are.

Just in case other people may find the matter interesting, I will present the relative projects in some new threads and give the links here.

I remember I did have a look at the sawstop - now your link does not point to that particular thing - and I would like to say that it is not wise to practice the test with your limbs, but if you know there is something (anything) which will make your injury smaller or more shallow, then it is worth considering. The story here of course, is that the gadget (and the saw??) need replacement once triggered, and one other thing not known is what is the possibility of a false accidental triggering without real need.

Harry I remember posting a long reply to you here about this safety gadget but is nowhere to be found - the problem when answering to a thread is that you lose all your text if the net is not active or the server etc at the very moment you submit your contribution, most probably my answer was lost in this way.

Best wishes to all. Don't go away, there is more coming


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Here are the Christmas presents - I had to give them out without a main "pit" 

http://www.routerforums.com/project...oards-gone-christmas-presents.html#post268570


----------

